# How cool is this?



## RRrich (Feb 10, 2011)

At present I am on my Rolling Vacation detailed in Feb 2011 trips, sitting in the train whizzing along at 9mph heading of 36 degrees according to my GPS from Amazon on my netbook. What I find so amazing is that I am on the Internet. Seems I have a MiFi 2200 in my pocket and it works pretty well.

This is going to be a really neat trip :wacko:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2011)

RRrich said:


> At present I am on my Rolling Vacation detailed in Feb 2011 trips, *sitting in the train whizzing along at 9mph*


Waiting for another train to pass - or is the train a wagon train pulled by horses?




Most Amtrak trains I've been on go more than *9 MPH*!


----------



## RRrich (Feb 10, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Waiting for another train to pass - or is the train a wagon train pulled by horses?
> 
> 
> 
> Most Amtrak trains I've been on go more than *9 MPH*!


I don't know what the problem was but we are on UP tracks. Now the speed is up to 27mph. It was 81mph earlier. I just think that posting while going 28mph is super cool


----------



## celtical (Mar 11, 2011)

RRrich said:


> At present I am on my Rolling Vacation detailed in Feb 2011 trips, sitting in the train whizzing along at 9mph heading of 36 degrees according to my GPS from Amazon on my netbook. What I find so amazing is that I am on the Internet. Seems I have a MiFi 2200 in my pocket and it works pretty well.
> 
> This is going to be a really neat trip :wacko:


I am a little confused about your title I'm a Luddite. Being from West Yorksire originaly where the Luddite revolution took place, what I learned was that they destroyed all machinery or anything automated.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 11, 2011)

celtical said:


> I am a little confused about your title I'm a Luddite. Being from West Yorksire originaly where the Luddite revolution took place, what I learned was that they destroyed all machinery or anything automated.


Just a bit of hyperbole on the part of the OP. I would suggest not taking thing so literally in the future.


----------

